# Vacation Cure?



## bigweedo (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi All 



I would like to start off by saying how much this website has helped me :icon_smile: 

I have a recent outdoor harvest that just hit the jar stage. Have been burping every day for 30 mins.

Here is my dilemma: In a week I will be going on vacation for 14 days. I was going to have a friend come over and do the occasional burp, but he is no longer available.

Should I put in brown paper bags for the vacation and let it just get too dry? Or risk leaving in jar and having hay weed?

Any suggestions would be awesome  

Big:joint:


----------



## basement (Oct 23, 2013)

Check out Boveda, I've been hearing good things about them 

http://www.bovedainc.com/boveda-is-the-answer-to-all-your-cannabis-curing-woes-2/


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 23, 2013)

*Bigweedo*As long as the buds are dry you won't have any problems

Welcome *basement* :48:

Kill the live link please


----------

